# Hilfe bei Fahrradsuche



## Menuett (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo Ladys  , 
ich bräuchte mal euren fachfraulichen Rat . Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach einem geeignetem Fahrrad für mich, doch leider weiß ich gar nicht so richtig wo, und nach was ich gucken soll ....
Mein Freund hat vor einiger Zeit mit dem Biken angefangen und sich ein altes Big Hit aufgebaut, glaube von 2004... 
Naja egal, jedenfalls lese ich hier schön länger heimlich mit, gucke mir die tollen Videos und Fotos an und habe richtig Lust das auch mal auszuprobieren. 
Zu meiner Person ich bin 1,63 "groß" und wiege so 60kg. Ich möchte gerne ein Fahrrad haben das nicht zu schwer ist, was 
ein wenig vielseitig ist (es muss kein Reinrassiges Freeridebike oder ein Downhiller sein). Ich glaube viel Bergauf würde ich die Kiste nicht bewegen, glaube ist nicht so mein Ding  Suche also etwas womit man gut den Berg runterkommt, was auch Bikepark tauglich ist (falls ich dann mal auf dem Niveau bin, das ich mich dorthin traue) und vielleicht auch mal für kleine Touren zu gebrauchen ist.
 Mein Budget ist leider nicht allzu hoch, sowas um die 1000 wären ganz nett. Ob ein HT oder ein Fully weiß ich nicht, da würde ich auch gerne um Unterstüzung bitten, was sich besser eignet .....Ich hoffe man kann einigermaßen erkennen was ich haben will, falls net bitte nochmal nachfragen. Dann werde ich versuchen mich besser auszudrücken 

lg Menuett


----------



## Menuett (7. Mai 2011)

Mal ne schnelle Frage zwischendurch, wäre ein Giant Reign X2 in S was für mich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (7. Mai 2011)

in aachen bei boc steht noch ein nagelneues rocky mountain am(all mountain)von 2999 auf 1499 runtergesetzt!!!!!gr.16,5".
sollte das in deiner nähe sein würde ich da mal rein schauen und fragen was noch am preis geht

mfg andreas


----------



## blutbuche (8. Mai 2011)

sufu - ist schon zig mal diskutiert worden ... p.s. rocky mountain dürfte von der  üh bei 1,63 zu gross sein ...


----------



## Menuett (8. Mai 2011)

Ja ich weiß das es da schon mehrere Beiträge zu gibt, nur jeder hat ja spezielle Wünsche und ein Unterschiedliches Budget, deshalb hatte ich gehofft evtl. nochmal speziell Hilfe zu bekommen. 
Kann mir denn jemand evtl. zu dem Giant X2 etwas sagen ? Dann wäre ich auch schon einen Schritt weiter....  

@gobo
Danke für den Tipp, aber Aachen ist leider ein Stückchen weit weg, und denke auch wie blutbuche das es zu groß sein dürfte...


----------



## gobo (8. Mai 2011)

ich denke bei einem budget von 1000 euro wird es echt schwer was zu bekommen.
schau doch mal hier in den bikemarkt rein ob du da nicht was schönes findest,es ist ja auch nicht alles schrott was da angeboten wird!!
hab von da meinen scott rahmen bekommen welcher kompl. neu war zu einem top preis,von daher.

mfg


----------



## Menuett (8. Mai 2011)

@gobo
Ja ich weiÃ das 1000â¬ nicht sehr viel ist, ich mein es wÃ¼rde auch noch ein bisschen mehr gehen  
Nach GebrauchtrÃ¤dern guck ich schon immer zwischendurch, leider ist net oft was in S dabei und selbst wenn weiÃ ich ja immer noch net ob es passt. Klar kann man hinfahren, aber ich will jetzt auch keine halbe Weltreise wegen nem Rad veranstalten...War auch schon mal in Ãrtlichen FahrradlÃ¤den, leider haben die net so die tolle Auswahl, entweder sinds RÃ¤der fÃ¼r 500â¬ die net viel taugen oder direkt so Luxuskisten von 3000â¬.....


----------



## Speedlimiter90 (16. Mai 2011)

hier mal ein sorglosbike,es wiegt zwar etwas aber ist unkaputtbar

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/378639/cat/42


----------



## Speedlimiter90 (16. Mai 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/377732/cat/42

oder das fährt ein kumpel von mir und ist vollkommen zu frieden.


----------



## Menuett (17. Mai 2011)

Habe mitlerweile ein Fahrrad gefunden, was auf meine Bedürfnisse passt und sogar die richtige Größe hat


----------



## chayenne06 (17. Mai 2011)

und welches??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menuett (17. Mai 2011)

Es ist ein Giant Reign X2 von 2010 in Rahmengröße "S" geworden


----------



## MissQuax (17. Mai 2011)

Klasse Bike! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## HiFi XS (17. Mai 2011)

Hast du auch den XS Rahmen ausprobiert?


----------



## Menuett (18. Mai 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hast du auch den XS Rahmen ausprobiert?


Nein habe nicht den XS Rahmen probiert, gabs den überhaupt in Deutschland? Da gehts nämlich auf der Giant Seite erst ab "S" los...Aber war ja sowieso ein Gebrauchtrad, bin ja froh überhaupt mal ein kleines Fahrrad gefunden zu haben  
Macht mir auch persönlich nicht den Eindruck als ob es zu groß wäre, bin aber auch kein Spezialist deshalb will ich mich da mal net zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Mai 2011)

Menuett schrieb:


> Nein habe nicht den XS Rahmen probiert, gabs den überhaupt in Deutschland? Da gehts nämlich auf der Giant Seite erst ab "S" los...Aber war ja sowieso ein Gebrauchtrad, bin ja froh überhaupt mal ein kleines Fahrrad gefunden zu haben
> Macht mir auch persönlich nicht den Eindruck als ob es zu groß wäre, bin aber auch kein Spezialist deshalb will ich mich da mal net zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen



Glückwunsch zum Rad! Mein Fehler - was ich im Netz gesehen habe war Giant.at- ich bin erst darauf gekommen, nachdem ich das hier gelesen habe. Ein gebrauchtes XS wird ja nie auftauchen.


----------

